# E-Z Fletch Mini or Bohning Helix jig?



## thequest (Mar 8, 2007)

AZ EZ fletch mini for sure! Most helical, simplest to use...I love it! I have a Bitz...but could never get the helical I wanted...and had problems with the vane lying flat on the edges. There is a AZ EZ jig for the fatter arrows...but only with minor helical...3-6 degree i think. I don't worry about as much helical on my fat 3D arrows...but for broadheads...the more the better I've found...theyre like darts..group great


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a Bohning Helix jig and a normal EZ Fletch with 1 degree offset. The EZ Fletch seems kind of cheaply made to me and I keep expecting it to break, but it doesn't, heh. I use the EZ Fletch to put on 4" Quickspin vanes because the kicker lip squeezes just fine through there. I like the Bohning Helix jig for Blazer vanes because you can control the tension better, where with the EZ Fletch you just kind of shut it and hope for the best. I would recommend the Bohning, especially if you are familiar with using a Bitz jig.


----------



## BowtechKilla (Dec 19, 2009)

Bohning has a new helix jig called the tower that will fletch 3 blazers at the same time. It also has an assortment of posts for different size arrows including aluminum shafts and x-bow bolts. Bought mine from Lancaster Archery.


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

I can find the Tower, and I can find the Helix, but I can't find a Tower Helix?


----------



## BornN2Grave (Feb 5, 2010)

I cant find the helix tower either.I see the 2 degree offset tower and the regular helix jig.
Can someone please point us in the right direction?


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

The tower has been around for a while and it is a offset only.


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

the new arizona ez is impressive i have one and for any two inch vane tit is the best!


----------



## 11P&Y (Apr 26, 2008)

I just fletched a couple of arrows to try out my new EZ Fletch Mini and i got to say....my local archery shop is good, but they just lost some business cause i will not have to take any more arrows in to be fletched! This thing is the bomb!!! My first arrow was an experiment. I shot a buck with it and when the arrow passed through it bounced off a rock and broke the tip. So...i used it as my experimental arrow and i wish it was a regular full length arrow now...it is perfect right out of the gate!!! These are camera shots, but i think you can see what i am talking about.


----------



## 04Z (Jul 16, 2008)

just used my Bohning Helix jig for the first time tonight and it was a breeze.


----------

